# Vaping Socks !



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

Hello Vapers

This post/video is inspired by @devdev , simply put, he just took too long for my liking...

so this happened.....

??ps. this video might *not *work on mobile phones

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

lol you nutter!! Fantastic video.. This is definitely what ecigssa needs is more of this, so thanks to you Peter. Nicely done I must say. I was also surprised by the amount of vapor that those socks chucked. Goodness. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Hello Vapers
> 
> This post/video is inspired by @devdev , simply put, he just took too long for my liking...
> 
> ...




Works fine on my phone!!! Haha haha so classic well done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

hahaha, crazy!

Melting polyester will give you a pretty good headache

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> lol you nutter!! Fantastic video.. This is definitely what ecigssa needs is more of this, so thanks to you Peter. Nicely done I must say. I was also surprised by the amount of vapor that those socks chucked. Goodness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


yea doesnt hold much, i think that last hit was more of a dry hit than a burnt one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (21/5/14)

Well done on the video @PeterHarris, You crazy man you  Big ups to you bud (Two Thumbs Up)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jase (21/5/14)

Brilliant!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/5/14)

Ha ha ha! Hats off or shall I say socks off to you for doing that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (22/5/14)

Houte lepel!!!!! That was classic. Well done! @devdev ????you have been schooled!!! ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Haha, hope they were at least 100% cotton socks lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/5/14)

hahahahaha - brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

Nice video. Crazy, but nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Hahahaha this is excellent @PeterHarris !!! Your my new Hero! (_Sorry @Matthee, you have been overtaken, but I still love you_) 

*WE WANT MORE!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Haha, hope they were at least 100% cotton socks lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


i dont think they were, like i said, i sent my wife looking but she could not find any, so i just took a pair of socks from my drawer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

@PeterHarris jou mal ding!!!!

''it tastes a little like........................................ sta soft'' 

that had me cracking to the ground!

@devdev you have been schooled player!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

mind if I share it on the Vape king page bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> mind if I share it on the Vape king page bud?


nope  go ahead

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

dude that was klaas.. absolutely brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

lets make it go viral guys!!! Share EVERYWHERE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> @PeterHarris jou mal ding!!!!
> 
> ''it tastes a little like........................................ sta soft''
> 
> ...




I think @devdev is more releaved that he doesn't have to do it now. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (22/5/14)

This deserves a medal , Awesome video Peter, well done and funny as all . Love your work. 

You Da Man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

bwhahahaha nice one @PeterHarris  what i want to know is what your wife thought about you wanting to vape your socks and make a video of it???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)

nice one @PeterHarris ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahahaha nice one @PeterHarris  what i want to know is what your wife thought about you wanting to vape your socks and make a video of it???


"v@kk#n mal soos gewoontlik, niks nuuts nie" - those are her exact words.... hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (22/5/14)

reg meneer, reenpadda se' volgende op die lys. sit 'n klein bietjie knoffel in 'n tank, los dit vir 'n dag dan traai jy dit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

LOL @PeterHarris, I'm so glad the bet wasn't with you. I think a dirty sock with some toe-jam would wick better (tip for @devdev). For you my man I present to you my personal stamp of approval:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt (22/5/14)

Lulz dude! Hahahaha! That was hilarious!

Edit: Love the outtake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

denizenx said:


> reg meneer, reenpadda se' volgende op die lys. sit 'n klein bietjie knoffel in 'n tank, los dit vir 'n dag dan traai jy dit



That doesn't sound like a bad idea, I love garlic.... I must try this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

If SA vapers start dropping for no apparent reason, it's all @devdev's fault

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad idea, I love garlic.... I must try this



Are you our mal jan on the forum ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Are you our mal jan on the forum ?



uh oh, hier kom n ding...... I was just thinking out loud again 

Loved that "escaped mental patient" one this morning, hahaha.... classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> uh oh, hier kom n ding...... I was just thinking out loud again
> 
> Loved that "escaped mental patient" one this morning, hahaha.... classic



Haha jip


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

@PeterHarris, you'd better come sort these guys out, your thread has been hijacked, I had nothing to do with it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

hahahah no worries.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

"Have you been smoking socks?" Just won't have the same questionable shock as it did before lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> "Have you been smoking socks?" Just won't have the same questionable shock as it did before lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


hahaha next time someone asks me that, i will just reply.."well, actually yes, i HAVE been smoking my socks"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (22/5/14)

@PeterHarris that is absolutely legendary. Hats/Socks off to you bro. You actually have an excellent character for making youtube videos. Are you a teacher by proffesion, if I may ask? You have a natural talent and that youtube vid is better than 93% of the vaping vids I have seen out there.

Well done man, I would gladly watch any youtbe vid you post. If you had to run with the YouTube vids I reckon you would get many hits. Flippen awesome.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

Chop007 said:


> @PeterHarris that is absolutely legendary. Hats/Socks off to you bro. You actually have an excellent character for making youtube videos. Are you a teacher by proffesion, if I may ask? You have a natural talent and that youtube vid is better than 93% of the vaping vids I have seen out there.
> 
> Well done man, I would gladly watch any youtbe vid you post. If you had to run with the YouTube vids I reckon you would get many hits. Flippen awesome.


 haha thanks

i used to be a lecturer, and then a trainer/mentor at my company, but i find i enjoy project management more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (22/5/14)

@PeterHarris Hats off to you dude!

Well played sir, very, very well played   

I was initially too scared to watch

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

devdev said:


> @PeterHarris Hats off to you dude!
> 
> Well played sir, very, very well played
> 
> I was initially too scared to watch



Your move duck!!! We're all waiting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Your move duck!!! We're all waiting!



Agreed @devdev, we are all waiting "in spanning"


----------



## Spyker (22/5/14)

One for the record books!


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris 
Great video
I enjoyed watching it 

Obviously, that you vaped socks is really crazy and amazing to watch - but aside from that I really like your candid style. No fuss. Just do.

Loved the way the sock material still had that stretchyness to it when you were threading it in through the coil...
Lovely

What did the sock wick look like afterwards? Was it brown or burnt after the 15W?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (26/5/14)

Its was brown. To be honest. I think if you can find 100% cotton socks and boil it 3 to 4 times. It should be safe. The ones I vaped was not safe. As im sure there were traces of washing powder and stasoft in them. It was like sucking on a chemical factory. Hahahahah

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (26/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Its was brown. To be honest. I think if you can find 100% cotton socks and boil it 3 to 4 times. It should be safe. The ones I vaped was not safe. As im sure there were traces of washing powder and stasoft in them. It was like sucking on a chemical factory. Hahahahah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Putting your health on the line for a forum full of crazy people. That is something!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

